# nameplates?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I find myself looking for a set of rectangular nameplates for a project -- about 3/16" tall x 3/4" long. I have ones that say "General" from the MDC kit, but would like ones that say..... something else. Does anybody know of an inexpensive US source?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,

Try this email for Robert Dustin. He will make any builders plates, number plates and custom plates in fine detail. They are made from a thin and pliable metal and finished with black background. 

He can make them from "MIK Loco Works" if you wish. 


His email is: [email protected] He also makes decals I guess but I have used only his plates. 



Good luck and post photos,

Rich S


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know of an inexpensive US source
Mik, 
If you're not totally dedicated to 'buy american', then Garden Railway Supplies in the UK makes up name and number plates in etched brass very inexpensively. I named my loco after my wife for less than $20. http://www.grsuk.com/ then find Catalog on the left and MDC Plates. You can call them on the phone (5 hrs ahead, remember) and they will charge a US card.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any local store that sells trophies can make you engraved brass nameplates.


----------



## cnnameplate (Jun 11, 2020)

hey,

C.N.Nameplate Co.,limited can make different kinds of nameplates including brass, aluminum, stainless steel name plates.

you can contact us at to tell your requirement.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

I have used the pet collar name plates sold by PetsMart. Their machine does put their logo on each plate, but some flat black paint will take care of that.









Regards, David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, just FYI, this is a 10-year old thread that was just resurrected.
Mik passed away a few years ago.


Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS!! Read 2020 instead of 2010. Didn't think there were two guys with that handle, but it sometimes happens. 

Sorry, David Meashey


----------

